# ipod pas reconnu par Itunes



## zarathoustra (24 Mars 2013)

bonjour à tous,

je vous sollicite car il y a un bug avec un Ipod que je n'arrive pas à résoudre

*c'est simple, quand je branche l'ipod, l'ipod n'est pas reconnu dans Itunes
*mais l'Ipod s'affiche sur le bureau, et dans le finder

en somme, c'est juste par Itunes qu'il n'est pas reconnu

ah oui, j'ai essayé dans un apple store, et il est reconnu par les itunes des ordinateurs

alors, voici la config

- L'ipod est un 2eme génération,
- Version MAC OSX : 10.6.8,
- Itunes version : 11.0.2.

avez-vous déjà rencontré ce problème? avez-vous une idée?

merci pour votre aide

Zarathoustra


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

 à tout hasard : mets le .plist de iTunes à la corbeille.

HD / tasession / Bibliothèque / Préférences / com.apple.iTunes.plist.

(accès à la Biblio : Finder / Aller + touche Alt).


----------



## ambrine (26 Mars 2013)

J'ai ça de temps en temps. Je ferme iTunes et ensuite je rebranche l'iPod et vice versa jusqu'à ce que ça veuille bien marcher ..... :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## zarathoustra (26 Mars 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> à tout hasard : mets le .plist de iTunes à la corbeille.
> 
> ...



Ouep, merci, j'ai fait ca mais rien.
J'ai remarqué par contre que la .plist se recrée elle meme

remarque : attention a ceux qui recherchent pas dans la session utilisateur


----------



## Siciliano (26 Mars 2013)

Hello,

Hmmm d'après les posts que j'ai vu avec iTunes 11, ce serait plutôt que tu le vois pas dans iTunes... 
Je pense qu'il faut tout simplement que tu ailles dans iTunes dans Affichage > Afficher la barre de latérale. Et ça devrait résoudre ton problème.


----------



## zarathoustra (26 Mars 2013)

ambrine a dit:


> J'ai ça de temps en temps. Je ferme iTunes et ensuite je rebranche l'iPod et vice versa jusqu'à ce que ça veuille bien marcher ..... :rateau::rateau::rateau:



et chez toi ca repart?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h09 ----------




Siciliano a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Hmmm d'après les posts que j'ai vu avec iTunes 11, ce serait plutôt que tu le vois pas dans iTunes...
> Je pense qu'il faut tout simplement que tu ailles dans iTunes dans Affichage > Afficher la barre de latérale. Et ça devrait résoudre ton problème.



ah merci je vais aller voir


----------



## Siciliano (26 Mars 2013)

zarathoustra a dit:


> ah merci je vais aller voir



C'est pas sur, mais c'est une possibilité !


----------



## zarathoustra (26 Mars 2013)

Siciliano a dit:


> C'est pas sur, mais c'est une possibilité !



ouep


je te dirais ca dans ce post

merci en tout cas pour ta réponse


----------



## ambrine (26 Mars 2013)

Oui


----------



## zarathoustra (26 Mars 2013)

ambrine a dit:


> J'ai ça de temps en temps. Je ferme iTunes et ensuite je rebranche l'iPod et vice versa jusqu'à ce que ça veuille bien marcher ..... :rateau::rateau::rateau:



ca marche pas chez moi ce que tu as écrit

par contre, j'ai trouvé ca
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3540?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

et je ne trouve pas le fichier com.apple.usbmuxd.plist~orig

:hein:


----------



## zarathoustra (31 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

finalement, c'est l'apple store qui a remis en marche l'ipod

ca faisait un an qu'il n'avait pas de mise à jour, et ils ont dit que c'était lié a cela

et ils l'ont updater avec leur grosse base de données, et c'est reparti

merci pour votre aide en tout cas

Z.


----------

